# Silicone Anti-slip Ring for Atomizers / Mods



## Kilherza (13/10/15)

good ppl

Do us know where can get anti-slip ring for my subox mini in cape town coz 

Thanks and Regards


----------



## wazarmoto (13/10/15)

You can order from savapegear.co.zA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kilherza (14/10/15)

thanks


----------



## Nova69 (14/10/15)

Do they come in glow in the dark?I'm looking for those


----------



## Kilherza (14/10/15)

where are they based cause they have a shipping section and its cost me R110 to ship 5 of the rings (R50)


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/10/15)

Kilherza said:


> where are they based cause they have a shipping section and its cost me R110 to ship 5 of the rings (R50)


We are based in Centurion,Pretoria.

That is the standard courier fee for areas not in PTA or JHB.

Shipping is calculated at a standard courier fee and not based on the amount of the order.


----------

